# En C sous Xcode: obtenir la résolution de l'écran ?



## Horus54 (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'écris en ce moment, un logiciel que je voudrais utiliser aussi bien sur un écran 4:3 que sur un écran 16:9. Pour que tout s'affiche correctement je souhaiterais récupérer la résolution de l'écran courant en langage C.

Sur le net, je trouve plein d'infos pour la programmation PC ou en Visual Basic, Java, Php, mais rien pour la programmation en C sur MAC. 

Sauriez-vous m'aider ? J'ai juste besoin de récupérer la résolution en cours.

Pour la suite, j'aimerais bien afficher à l'utilisateur, les résolutions compatibles avec son écran, puis modifier la résolution en fonction de son choix.

_Nb1 : je suis sous OSX Tiger et je ne sais pas programmer avec Cocoa.
Nb2 : je le programme aussi sur PC, mais c'est assez facile de le faire grâce aux API Windows (je ne connais pas trop les API MAC)_


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2012)

Il n'y a pas de fonction "C" pour obtenir la résolution de l'écran. Il faut passer par des API comme tu l'as fait sur Windows. Il faudrait préciser tes besoins pour savoir s'il faut t'orienter vers Cocoa ou une autre API ?

En C, tu as l'API Quartz Display Service qui dispose des fonctions pour identifier l'écran principal et donner sa taille.


----------



## Horus54 (4 Août 2012)

ntx a dit:


> En C, tu as l'API Quartz Display Service qui dispose des fonctions pour identifier l'écran principal et donner sa taille.


Merci ! J'avais besoin d'une direction, je vais étudier ça de près.

Edit : 

Ca fonctionne parfaitement, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais !
Je peux maintenant changer la résolution de l'écran pour la durée du jeu et la rétablir juste avant de sortir.


----------

